# My season total barn pic



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Well here it is.......My end of the year pic. Me and my 2 hunting and trapping partners. Sold 56 **** tonight for $592. Can't wait till next season


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Maybe I will be that next year with yotes..........LOL...........Congrats..........Rich


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Good pull Walkerdog. Good price on the ****. Looks like a couple young hunters there with you. Only thing wrong with the picture is that trashy walker dog. LOL Just funnin ya.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Bull! No trashy walker dogs here. LOL! Best pair i have owned. Just a shame the weather and moon table didn't cooperate with us this season and only hunted nov 10-25. 

I have hunted/trapped for 15+ years and these are the 2 best partners i ever had. Been such a joy to have them along side me this season. Can't wait till Nov 10 2011!!!!!!


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

RichsFishin said:


> Maybe I will be that next year with yotes..........LOL...........Congrats..........Rich


The yote on the end was a buddy of mine's. It brought $2

Heres my recipt from Groeny....


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

can i ask were you took your furs i got 49 rats and 1 36in **** i need to move markfish,nice catch


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

markfish said:


> can i ask were you took your furs i got 49 rats and 1 36in **** i need to move markfish,nice catch


Sold to groeny. He made his last stop for the season in my area last night. Buddy of mine took 5 rats and got $10 for 4 and $7.50 for the other. You can check out his route schedule here: www.gfwco.com


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hope those walkers didn't tree those muskrats & yote !!! Nice take by the way on the **** and looks like you got some big ones.
My dad used to train & breed **** dogs when I was a kid & I have a bunch of memories from nights in the field. Walkers are the best by the way, but you already knew that.


----------

